# Bacon cure



## war888 (May 28, 2015)

Hey!

I have recently made some homemade bacon and I used a cure from Len for it. It was really really good but I would like to make my own as it is expensive to have the cure from Len shipped to Canada. I was wondering if anyone and a good recipe for a bacon cure. 

Any recipes or tips would be greatly


----------



## goensouth (May 28, 2015)

In the search bar put in bearcarver index. He has many great recipes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 28, 2015)

Check out Pop's Brine. You'd still need to find a source for cure #1.

Also check out Digging Dogs universal cure calculator. 

Both can be found here using the search feature.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2015)

war888 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have recently made some homemade bacon and I used a cure from Len for it. It was really really good but I would like to make my own as it is expensive to have the cure from Len shipped to Canada. I was wondering if anyone and a good recipe for a bacon cure.
> 
> Any recipes or tips would be greatly


Check with "Disco".

I know he has used a number of my Step by Steps, and all of my curing is Dry Cured with Tender Quick.

Maybe he can tell you where he gets his Tender Quick---He lives in Canada too.

Here's all my Step by Steps:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 28, 2015)

If you can't find it locally you can order from several places, Amazon has is higher than the grocery store but at least you can get it,

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2015)

Hey War888,

Here's a Thread from 2010.

Maybe some of those stores mentioned could work for you.

It would be nice if you could avoid getting it on line, because like Gary said it's expensive on line & then you add shipping!!!

Check the comments on here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99885/tender-quick-in-canada

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 28, 2015)

Yep it's $8.98 plus shipping on Amazon unless you have Prime. I pay $4.99 at the store


----------

